# IKA



## BridgetA (Mar 14, 2021)

Where do I stand with IKA if I plan to self build my house all by myself, without employing trades people?


----------



## Cosmasad1 (Feb 1, 2021)

Can you be more specific Bridget about what you mean by "I plan to self build my house without employing trades people?"


----------



## BridgetA (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi, 
My basic understanding of IKA was that it is payment made for the workforce employed to build your house and wondered how it worked if you were carrying out all building yourself. But of course on looking further into it, we would still need to use the service of an electrician etc, so wondered how the IKA system works if you’re mostly self building.


----------



## Cosmasad1 (Feb 1, 2021)

You would not have to pay IKA for the work you did yourself. This would be a good way to save money.


----------



## BridgetA (Mar 14, 2021)

Great, presumably we’d have to inform the IKA office of which bits we would be doing before starting in order for the payments to reflect that?


----------



## Cosmasad1 (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## BridgetA (Mar 14, 2021)

Thank you for replying to my question and for your help.


----------

